

Pedalr - A marketplace for people who love bikes - tarouter
http://beta.pedalr.com/about_pedalr
This is not my website. Just a project of someone else I found on metafilter projects.
======
pedalpete
Why did you feel it was necessary to get a person to sign-up to view anything
before the main page? I don't get a chance to check it out before signing up,
so I didn't really get to experience what you built.

Look at pinkbike, mtbr, roadbikereview, etc. I can do a ton of stuff before I
have to register, and that is what allowed them to grow.

------
oppositionradio
hey there - sorry the post wasnt mine. if you signed up I'll send a beta
invite out tonight. anyone else that is interested please simply join the
mailist. thanks in advance.

